# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Lease, borrow, pay cash?

## haliopt

Lease, borrow, pay cash? For new edger. I could do all three. I will be retiring in about 3-4 years.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Think about retiring first and what a new edger will up the value of your your selling price in 3 to four years from now, when retiring.

These days when I see all the old guys selling to chains at whatever price,  they can get from chains  like *New Look* and others that look for a bargain.

You are ok if you pass the business on to your family, but if you intend to sell major investments like the cost of a good new edger might not be the best idea.

----------


## Lab Insight

> Think about retiring first and what a new edger will up the value of your your selling price in 3 to four years from now, when retiring.
> 
> These days when I see all the old guys selling to chains at whatever price,  they can get from chains  like *New Look* and others that look for a bargain.
> 
> You are ok if you pass the business on to your family, but if you intend to sell major investments like the cost of a good new edger might not be the best idea.


+1.  If the business is acquired by a corporation, they already have their supply chain and equipment - the edger will be worthless to them.

On the other hand, if an IND OD is the purchaser, it will be of great value to them as part of the sale.

----------


## haliopt

Thanks for the feedback. I really do need a new edger. I am leaning toward leasing.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Thanks for the feedback. I really do need a new edger. I am leaning toward leasing.*



Good idea, lease for the time you want to work with an option to prolong for use with successor.

----------

